# Fuel pump problems in 2012 cruze



## littlelamb (Jan 8, 2018)

My 2012 cruze only has 29K miles it is rarely driven and I got these codes PO627 PO23f PO25A PO69E all indicating that there is a failure in the fuel pump module. I have taken it to Chevy dealership and have not heard back about issue. But for a car with such low milage this should not be an issue. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if it was covered by the powertrain warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

littlelamb said:


> and if it was covered by the powertrain warranty.


I think you're out of luck on that one. Reading the powertrain warranty, it's specifically excluded.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

littlelamb said:


> I just had this happen to me on my 2012 cruze the check engine light came on and then I got 6 codes all indicating that the fuel pump has failed. The car only has 29k miles is not driven often and this seems like a defect to me because at such a low mileage for this to happen seems like it has defective parts. Mechanics
> I have spoken to have said that this should not happen at 29K miles


While it shouldn't happen, it can happen. In your case the car is over five years old and time does deteriorate parts. This is why warranties have both time and mileage limits. Fortunately the fuel pump isn't that expensive and any decent mechanic should be able to drop the tank and swap out the pump.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

While it's nice to keep the miles off the car. It's also the hardest abuse a car can suffer. 

In 1994 i bought a 78 Buick skylark. Grandma car. Had 70k miles. Car drove perfect on short trips. But when i took it for a roadtrip the first weekend i had it. Tranny started slipping in 3rd gear. 50 miles from home. Had to limp it back home in second gear. Fortunately, the trans was a TH350. Pretty common trans and i was a mechanic. Labor was free and trans was cheap. Dealer i bought it from paid for half the trans.


----------



## littlelamb (Jan 8, 2018)

update it is the fuel module and even the mechanic is saying it should not have happened with such low milage. Trying to work with GM now to see if they will cover the part or even partially cover because repair is going to cost me 600 dollars if they do nothing


----------



## littlelamb (Jan 8, 2018)

It is the fuel module and even the mechanic said they would talk to GM because this should not happen on a car with only 29K miles on it .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We actually have a thread here on how to drop the fuel tank and replace the fuel pump in the tank. If you have a lift and the right tools it's not that difficult a job - most of the quoted $600 is labor.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

littlelamb said:


> It is the fuel module and even the mechanic said they would talk to GM because this should not happen on a car with only 29K miles on it .


Is it the fuel pump driver module or the fuel pump assembly? $600 sounds expensive either way.


----------



## Holdenoak (May 30, 2019)

There are plastic baffle/supports, that are spring loaded inside tank. They come loose and get under the sending unit float. This will show you still have fuel and set ALL these codes. Horrible design and Chevy should be doing a recall soon.


----------



## Holdenoak (May 30, 2019)

*Bad design*



littlelamb said:


> I just had this happen to me on my 2012 cruze the check engine light came on and then I got 6 codes all indicating that the fuel pump has failed. The car only has 29k miles is not driven often and this seems like a defect to me because at such a low mileage for this to happen seems like it has defective parts. Mechanics
> I have spoken to have said that this should not happen at 29K miles


The tank has a support, that is spring loaded and it comes loose. Gets under sending unit float and shows you still have fuel, when in fact, the tank is empty. This is a BAD design and GM should cover this, under warranty or recall. 

Good luck!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Holdenoak said:


> The tank has a support, that is spring loaded and it comes loose. Gets under sending unit float and shows you still have fuel, when in fact, the tank is empty. This is a BAD design and GM should cover this, under warranty or recall.
> 
> Good luck!


I have to disagree with this statement. If it was a bad design we would have a lot more threads about failed fuel pumps. 

GM has indeed extended specific warranties for the Gen 1 Cruze, covering the 1.4T engine's water pump, electric steering unit, and the main wiring harness negative battery cable. They did this because these became known issues and the warranty extensions were there to ensure customer didn't have to shell out money for manufacturing defects.


----------



## Holdenoak (May 30, 2019)

Obermd made a comment, that sounds good and is worded nicely. This is a problem and after doing research today, most guys are taking the baffle out and just replacing the pump module (w/ sending unit). And we found out, most aren't even noticing the loose plastic piece in the tank. They just replace the pump and sending unit, then ship it. According to our friends at GM, it is happening a lot. Explaining this to people who don't actually turn a wrench, can be challenging.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Holdenoak said:


> Obermd made a comment, that sounds good and is worded nicely. This is a problem and after doing research today, most guys are taking the baffle out and just replacing the pump module (w/ sending unit). And we found out, most aren't even noticing the loose plastic piece in the tank. They just replace the pump and sending unit, then ship it. According to our friends at GM, it is happening a lot. Explaining this to people who don't actually turn a wrench, can be challenging.


In the 8 years+ of CRUZETALK not one member reports a bad Fuel pump, well one member. Another below mentioned upgrading the pump and one member needed a fuel pump relay. Unbelievably if you do a search with the forum searchbox not a single post on the subject. Who are these G.M. friends of yours that claim its happening a lot?


----------



## Holdenoak (May 30, 2019)

Seriously? That's how this thread started. Several comments about fuel pump failing, premature. Can't believe I'm actually commenting here...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Holdenoak said:


> Seriously? That's how this thread started. Several comments about fuel pump failing, premature. Can't believe I'm actually commenting here...


This thread started with two posts by the same member - the first post didn't provide the ODBII codes. This is the FIRST thread talking about a failed fuel pump in the Cruze.

I just did a search on Cruze fuel pump failures and came up with three not counting the one here. According to GM Authority there were over 1.5 million Gen 1 Cruzes sold in the US and Canada. Given these numbers I would have to say the fuel pump and tank internals in the Chevy Cruze do not contain a design flaw. Four out of 1.5 million is a failure rate of 0.00027%. Knowing that not all failures are reported to the NHTSA this is still a very, very small percentage.

You're making a claim not backed by the actual numbers. If you have other, specific documented data, post it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Holdenoak said:


> Obermd made a comment, that sounds good and is worded nicely. This is a problem and after doing research today, most guys are taking the baffle out and just replacing the pump module (w/ sending unit). And we found out, most aren't even noticing the loose plastic piece in the tank. They just replace the pump and sending unit, then ship it. According to our friends at GM, it is happening a lot. Explaining this to people who don't actually turn a wrench, can be challenging.


Then this would be a failure of repair shops to do the job correctly. We see this all the time where the repair shop screws up a repair and the owner then has another, related failure and blames GM and not the shop that didn't do the job right.


----------



## Holdenoak (May 30, 2019)

You know what would be helpful....is if you actually had some advice for what I'm speaking of. Do you even have a clue, about these spring loaded baffles? And I just did another quick search and found 17 different people, reporting premature fuel pump failures. It's ok is you don't agree with me, that's your option. Being in the business, I see A LOT of bad info on these talk forums. I don't think you're wrong, just limited. And you are right, if a mechanic doesn't let the customer know, that is wrong. Problem is, this baffle could very easily move, when dropping tank and get missed. New sending unit and pump are installed, car is shipped! If you can't understand how that could happen, you've never turned a wrench. And the industry is filled with inexperienced mechanics or what people like to call "technicians", that are real good at a specific area but do not have mechanical ability. 

I have to get back to work now. Have a peachy day!!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You coming in and bumping dead threads with the same info more than once comes across weird....I don't believe it's a defect that requires a recall, and I don't believe it's as common as you believe it is on the Cruze.


I've seen plenty of the spring loaded tank baffles come loose. Really common on the R/V body SUVs. I have replaced maybe 3 fuel pumps on a Gen1 Cruze since 2010, and I've only had to replace one tank I'm that time...The car ran over a metal fuel can....Irony?

The codes listed in the beginning of thread can all be caused by corrosion in the engine control.module due to a leaking thermostat electrical connector. I've replaced more ECM and wiring harness for that issue than I have fuel pumps for any reason on Cruzes.

And with the exception of the P025A, I've never seen any in tank cause of those codes.(on any GM vehicle) It's usually the fuel pump control module, (chassis control module) which are notoriously **** across multiple GM vehicles from the time they came out(2007 or so) til probably 2016.

There's no TSBs or any other service information I'm aware of related to these codes and in tank baffling, or to those baffles coming out of place in the Cruze.(there is for the previously mentioned R/V trucks)


----------



## Holdenoak (May 30, 2019)

There you go, some actual information. Thank you. And as far as weird response, to several threads, I just learned what a thread is and not entirely sure how these forums work, as this is my first time responding to one... Usually just read a few and get a laugh, for the most part. But occasionally, I read something worth my time. 

Thanks again for being so awesome!!


----------

